# Chi lo avrebbe mai detto ...



## Mari' (30 Luglio 2010)

*Ministri 3*

*'Mio marito Bondi mi picchiava'*

_di Adriano Botta_                                                                Le botte. I tradimenti in pubblico. Le inadempienze col figlio. E la brama di potere indifferente a qualsiasi ideologia. Sono le accuse dell'ex moglie, in  un'intervista rilasciata a un settimanale rosa
                                          (29 luglio 2010)                         

	
	
		
		
	


	



_Sandro Bondi_Il ministro della Cultura Sandro Bondi "è un uomo che ha sempre cercato solo il potere. Se glielo avessero offerto a sinistra, sarebbe tornato lì". Ma è anche una persona con problemi psicologici, "per tutta la vita succube dei genitori e adesso della nuova compagna" (la deputata del Pdl Manuela Repetti) dopo essere stato un marito infedele e violento, oltre che (tuttora) un padre assente. 

 A lanciare queste accuse in un'intervista alla giornalista Marianna Aprile di 'Novella 2000' è l'ex moglie del ministro, Maria Gabriella Podestà, 52 anni, che si è sposata con Bondi nel '94 (ma erano compagni di classe molti anni prima, a Villafranca, in Lunigiana) e da cui si è da poco separata legalmente, ancora in attesa di divorzio. 

 'Sono incazzata nera', premette l'ex signora Bondi all'inizio della chiacchierata e il seguito, in effetti, dimostra che è vero. 

 Secondo la Podestà, nei primi anni Bondi è stato un buon marito, anche se per diverso tempo si sarebbe fatto mantenere da lei non avendo uno stipendio. Poi, qualche anno dopo, la svolta, che secondo l'ex moglie coincide con il trasferimento ad Arcore, quando Bondi decide di votarsi a Berlusconi. Da quel giorno, dice la Podestà, "mi metteva sotto il naso indizi di storie coniugali, come gli scontrini dello Chanel numero 5 che regalava alle sue amiche". Fino al momento in cui avrebbe addirittura portato la moglie in vacanza a casa di una sua amante, con tanto di tradimento notturno scoperto in flagranza. 

 Dall'autunno del 1998, secondo l'ex moglie del ministro, le cose sarebbero precipitate, con tanto di violenze domestiche, schiaffi e punizioni. 

 Successivamente, dice la Podestà, Bondi avrebbe addirittura avuto di fatto due vite parallele: una a Roma con la Repetti e "una con noi nel week end, quando faceva finta di stare nella famigliola modello, perché lui vuole dare sempre un'immagine perfetta di sè".   

 Infine, il capitolo del figlio che Podestà e Bondi hanno avuto prima della rottura: secondo l'ex moglie, il ministro l'avrebbe sempre trascurato ed è inadempiente anche dal punto di vista legale, perché ignorerebbe i termini di frequentazione stabiliti in sede di separazione. Sempre secondo la Podestà, al momento sono oltre due mesi che Bondi non vede il figlio e si farebbe vivo solo con qualche sms. 

 Per quanto riguarda l'attività politica del marito, Podestà parla di un uomo interessato solo al potere ("lo ha sempre cercato"), che vive in una totale sudditanza verso Berlusconi ("Per questo mi aveva portato a vivere in quell'orribile appartamento di Arcore") e gelosissimo di Maria Vittoria Brambilla, al punto da cadere in depressione quando si era parlato di lei come coordinatrice di Forza Italia. Tuttavia, secondo l'ex moglie, in Bondi non ci sarebbe alcun ideale, perché "se gli avessero offerto il potere quelli di sinistra sarebbe ritornato lì". Infine, una nota velenosa anche sulle poesie di cui il ministro è autore: "Non sono spontanee e non mi sono mai piaciute...".

http://espresso.repubblica.it/dettaglio/mio-marito-bondi-mi-picchiava/2131706

:bleah:


----------



## oscuro (30 Luglio 2010)

*Che schifo*

Pure questo?Ma chi è alex?:rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Luglio 2010)

Ma non era *Novella 3000*?


----------



## Grande82 (30 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure questo?Ma chi è alex?:rotfl:


 che cattiveria triste....


----------



## oscuro (30 Luglio 2010)

*Grande*

Fattene un'altra ragione!!


----------



## Mari' (30 Luglio 2010)

Ritornando all'articolo ... mi ha molto colpita questa notizia, Boldi da quel che appare nelle trasmissioni in TV o nelle interviste una persona cosi a modo, MAH!

E' proprio vero, le apparenze ingannano.


----------



## Amoremio (2 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ritornando all'articolo ... mi ha molto colpita questa notizia, Boldi da quel che appare nelle trasmissioni in TV o nelle interviste una persona cosi a modo, MAH!
> 
> E' proprio vero, le apparenze ingannano.


a parte il maligno refuso che colpisce molti a causa di una somiglianza fisiognomica oltre che di cognomi
a me colpisce lo stupore
non solo il tuo, intendiamoci
ma quello che ho sentito esprimere da molte altre persone

a me bondi ha sempre fatto ribrezzo
non so se davvero picchiasse la moglie

ma che fosse un fasullone mi è sempre parso evidente
con quei suoi modi da curato di campagna, troppo eccessivi anche per uno che è stato in seminario

per esperienza diffido di quelli che si impegnano a trasudare bontà e valori ad ogni piè sospinto, e propalano a piene mani invocazione di principi etici
se li hai, li vivi
e non hai bisogno di andare in giro a raccontarli ed a imporli (ancor più se sei lo scendiletto di uno che ha i principi etici de nostro premier)

trovo disgustoso che facesse la battaglia contro i pacs e organizzasse il family day mentre si preoccupava di far eleggere in parlamento la sua amante (a parte la truffa sottesa, poi, l'importante è che siamo sempre noi cittadini a garantire un adeguato vitalizio a chi tromba con i politici)

a cosa sia interessato uno che come lui passa dai comunisti allo psiconano si capiva senza che lo precisasse una moglie ferita (mi chiedo chi ci verrà a fare simili rivelazioni su capezzone, che più o meno ....)


----------



## Amoremio (2 Agosto 2010)

aggiungo

l'unico vero motivo di grande stupore è, per me, il seguente:

ma come è possibile che un uomo con quella fisicità e con quel modo di porsi abbia trovato addirittura 2 donne che manifestano l'intenzione di condividerci la vita?


----------



## Nobody (2 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> a parte il maligno refuso che colpisce molti a causa di una somiglianza fisiognomica oltre che di cognomi
> a me colpisce lo stupore
> non solo il tuo, intendiamoci
> ma quello che ho sentito esprimere da molte altre persone
> ...


 :up:


----------



## Micia (2 Agosto 2010)

mari, le poesie ( vabbè..nobilitiamole chiamndole cosi ) esprimono evidentemente un disturbo al quale non so  dare un nome. 

è il mio ministro. e mi ha preso comunque una botta di depressione con questa conferma e sull'uomo che prima mi faceva schifo come solo pochi mi sanno fare, e come professionista non ne parliamo.

chiediamo asilo politico.


----------



## Micia (2 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> a parte il maligno refuso che colpisce molti a causa di una somiglianza fisiognomica oltre che di cognomi
> a me colpisce lo stupore
> non solo il tuo, intendiamoci
> ma quello che ho sentito esprimere da molte altre persone
> ...


:up:


----------



## Mari' (2 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> a parte il maligno refuso che colpisce molti a causa di una somiglianza fisiognomica oltre che di cognomi
> a me colpisce lo stupore
> non solo il tuo, intendiamoci
> ma quello che ho sentito esprimere da molte altre persone
> ...


Che parolone! ... diciamo che e' viscido  basta osservarlo.


... e' il rancore che l'ha fatta scoppiare, capirai


----------



## Micia (2 Agosto 2010)

perchè _capirai..._


----------



## Mari' (2 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> mari, le poesie ( vabbè..nobilitiamole chiamndole cosi ) esprimono evidentemente un disturbo al quale non so  dare un nome.
> 
> è il mio ministro. e mi ha preso comunque una botta di depressione con questa conferma e sull'uomo che prima mi faceva schifo come solo pochi mi sanno fare, e come professionista non ne parliamo.
> 
> chiediamo asilo politico.


A me Bondi fa ridere :mrgreen: ha la classica faccia del leccaculo, tipo Fido, Minzolini e tanti altri ancora.


----------



## Mari' (2 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> perchè _capirai..._


Pare che la loro separazione non sia andata liscia come l'olio.


----------



## Micia (2 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pare che la loro separazione non sia andata liscia come l'olio.


immagino...
con una faccia di merda simile nulla puo' andare liscio.


----------



## Amoremio (2 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Che parolone! ... diciamo che e' viscido  basta osservarlo.
> 
> 
> ... e' il rancore che l'ha fatta scoppiare, capirai


accordiamoci su:

più che un viscido standard


----------

